# interfas celular par telefonico



## david hernan (Jun 25, 2006)

hola estoy realizando un proyecto sobre este tema bueno me gustaria que me ayudaran primero en explicarme como puedo reconocer que una llamada a entrado ,con un  microcontrolador osea que voltaje debo testear a algo asi para poder  programarlo ok gracias por su ayuda yo te enviare mi información so bre el proyecto si lo deseas a tu correo


----------



## elcuchi (Jun 26, 2006)

no se nada de electronica pero te puedo ayudar con links
http://www.cs.columbia.edu/sip/drafts/draft-roach-voip-ringtone-00.txt ctrl+f+argentina
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=3588&highlight=telefono
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=191&highlight=telefonica
www.pablin.com.ar    en electronica/telefonia
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=1325&highlight=cadencia
http://www.lugmen.org.ar/pipermail/lug-list/2006-March/040553.html
http://www.cienciasmisticas.com.ar/electronica/comunicaciones/telefonia/index.php
Suerte! y lo que sepas compartilo de eso se trata esta comunidad


----------

